# Wärmemengezähler



## wero (6 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe weiter unten im forum schon einen ähnlichen beitrag gesehen, der thread hat sich aber leider sehr schnell im sand verlaufen.
wollte nur fragen ob es jemanden gibt der erfahrung mit der handhabung dieser geräte hat

viele grüsse, wero


----------



## TommyG (6 Juli 2008)

Moin,

welcher Thread? Welche Firma, welches Gerät?

Dann läßt sich ohne wilde Recherche gut antworten...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## wero (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo Tom,

ich meinte natuerlich "tread". ( auch der kleinste Fehler kann boese auswirkungen haben).

Der WMZ ist ein Modell von Siemens, den es wie ich glaube nur auf dem italienischen Markt gibt( Serie ULTRASONIC) mit Modbus ankopplung.
Der M-bus Master waere da leider eine SPS von ABB.

Die ersten Test's waren gleich mal ernüchternt.

gruss,wero


----------



## wero (7 Juli 2008)

habe im internet gelesen das M-bus nicht Modbus sondern MeterBus bedeutet:TOOL:.
Zum auslesen dieses systems wuerde man dann auch noch eine zentraleinheit von siemens brauchen und von da ab mit modbus weiter?

Gibts wem der mir da weiterhelfen kann?

wero


----------



## hovonlo (7 Juli 2008)

Als erste Anlaufstelle böte sich da doch die Webseite http://www.m-bus.com/ an, oder?


----------



## wero (8 Juli 2008)

so viel ich verstanden habe, sind sich M-bus und Modbus sehr ähnlich. Mit dem kleinen unterschied dass M-bus nicht so einfach ueber die RS485 Schnittstelle an der SPS ausgelesen werden kann.
Danke jedenfals fuer den Link.

viele gruesse, wero


----------



## Controllfreak (8 Juli 2008)

M-Bus und Modbus sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. M-Bus ist physikalisch ein vcerpolungssicherer 2-Draht Bus. Die Kommunikation erfolgt IMHO über Spannungsmodulation des Masters und Strommodulation des Slaves. Modbus-RTU kann über RS485 laufen, hier darf man nichts vertauschen. 
Um mit den M-Bus Geräten sprechen zu können brauchst Du einen Pegelwandler (z.B. von Relay), das RS 232 Signal kannst Du an DEine Steuerung anschliessen. Du brauchst allerdings den passenden Treiberbausten dazu. WAGO z.B, hat eine freie M-Bus Bibliothek zum DOwnload auf der Website.


----------

